# Virtual Reality (Oculus Rift) Entwickler gesucht



## Bit-Brand (3. November 2014)

Bitte löschen


----------



## Bit-Brand (5. November 2014)

löschen


----------



## NerdFlanders (5. November 2014)

Für ein Einmannprojekt sieht das wirklich verdammt gut aus! 

Aber pass auf dass das Gameplay nicht auf der Strecke bleibt


----------



## Bit-Brand (15. Dezember 2014)

löschen


----------

